# I'm very green



## brandon_w_miller (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello. I'm new to the forum and new to Firearms (somewhat) I have only been to an indoor shooting range three times and have fired off a number of Glocks. Now that I am headed full swing into a career in Law Enforcement, I want to at least purchase my first handgun and get used to the mindset of having a gun all day with me. (though until I'm an actual cop I will not have a concealed weapon). I pretty much have my mind set on getting a Glock first then SIG second. In your opinions, which would be the very best GLock to first buy as a new beginner?


----------



## TrapperJohn (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats on the career choice. I think that you might as well get used to shooting a .45 cal Glock.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

For the standard beginner, I'd say a Glock 17 or 19, since I always recommend a 9mm for new shooters. However, since you're looking at LE and a lot of agencies use the .40, you may want to go that route (I can't believe I'm saying that). I think you should find out what gun/caliber your future department or the academy is using and get that.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

If you want one for yourself and don't want to spend an arm and a leg, you'll probably want to get a Glock 17 (fullsize 9mm) or Glock 22 (fullsize 40S&W). I would personally recommend a Glock 21 (45ACP) as TrapperJohn did, but you need some meaty hands to get around its grip comfortably.

When I was thinking of joining the force a few years ago, I found myself paying pretty close attention to what each dept. issued to their officers. I was amazed at the wide variety of handguns I noticed on the hips of law enforcement. Glock, Sig, and Beretta where top three but I would occasionally see others I couldn't identify (what I now believe to be FNs?). At any rate, you hear Glock is the most popular, and it very well may be, but it's not as dominant as you might think, at least not around here.

Anyways, the reason I'm pointing out the diversity is to encourage a lot of window shopping before making the final purchase. I had a Glock for a long time, thought it was a good weapon, but I was never 100% happy with it and ended up trading it in for a USP 45. This was two years ago and in that time the USP quickly crowned itself as my most accurate shooter and remains so to this day. I attribute this to how comfortable I am with handling it. My advice to you is find the weapon that is comfortable in your hands and inspires mental confidence when it is held.


----------



## brandon_w_miller (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you guys for all of your advice. As far as departments go, my top two have a lot of different guns for their officers. Half SIG, half Glock. I personally like Glock more from what I have seen at the range the few times I have been there, but I plan on getting both eventually soon. I think I'm going to rent the 22 and 23 today and see how they feel. Thank you guys.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

In case you didn't know, Glock offers a discount to Law Enforcement and Military personnel. If you decide on a Glock and can wait to purchase until you become a sworn officer, you can go to a Law Enforcement dealer and get one for cheap. I'm active military and just purchased a Glock 19 with Glock night sights and 3 fifteen round mags for $455.40 before tax. Good luck with the possible new career and new weapon.


----------

